# textfeld durchsichtig machen



## Honigbienchen (3. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen ziemlich langen Text auf meiner Seite einfügen und damit sich das Hintergrundbild nicht andauernd wiederholt habe ich ein "textfeld mit scrolleisten", keine Ahnung wie das heißt, eingefügt. Allerdings hat das einen weißen Hintergrund, so dass man das eigentliche Hintergrundbild nicht mehr sehen kann. Wo kann ich denn einstellen, dass der Hintergrund des Textfeldes durchsichtig wird. Geht das mit cascade stylesheets ? Wenn möglich bitte etwas ausführlicher beschreiben, da ich hiermit noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Danke für eure Hilfe.
Honigbienchen


----------



## Gumbo (3. April 2005)

Ja, das geht mit Cascading Style Sheets:
	
	
	



```
<textarea style="background-color:transparent">[…]</textarea>
```


----------



## Honigbienchen (4. April 2005)

hey, klasse. Vielen Dank. Kann man die häßlichen Ränder von der TextArea auch noch entfernen ?


----------



## Ultraflip (4. April 2005)

Ja, unzwar so ...


```
<textarea style="background-color:transparent; border:0px;">[…]</textarea>
```

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. April 2005)

Eine kleine Besserwisserei am Rande. das px hinter der Null ist nicht nötig - ob es jetzt 0 Pixel, 0% oder 0 cm sind - das ist immer das gleiche, nämlich nichts.


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2005)

Eigenschaftswerte werden von den Eigenschaftsbezeichnungen bei CSS mit einem Semikolon statt einem Gleichheitszeichen abgetrennt.


----------



## Honigbienchen (4. April 2005)

Suppi, vielen Dank auch. 

Hab noch was ganz anderes:

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, an eine bestimmte Stelle im Text zu linken ?
Ich habe also einen Text, der unterteilt ist in verschiedene Punkte und ganz oben möchte ich verschiedene Links postieren und je nachdem kommt man an verschiedene Stellen im Text. Geht so was ?   
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Honigbienchen


----------



## Maik (4. April 2005)

HTML-Code für einen Anker im Textfluss:


```
<a href="#anker1">Anker 1</a>

<p>Dein Text mit einem <a name="anker1">Anker</a> im Textfluss.</p>
```
greez, maik.l


----------



## Ultraflip (4. April 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigenschaftswerte werden von den Eigenschaftsbezeichnungen bei CSS mit einem Semikolon statt einem Gleichheitszeichen abgetrennt.



Danke ... habs ausgebessert ... Man kommt leicht durcheinander wenn man zwischen PHP mal wieder umdenken muss ...


----------

